# Marriotts Son Antem, Lluchmayor, Mallorca, Spain



## silvib (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone stayed here?  I lived there for almost 30 years but it wasn't complete when we left to come to the US - it looks very nice on the II site.


----------



## linmcginn (Jan 6, 2008)

We stayed there May of last year and loved it! Please read my Tug review. Please send me a PM if you'd like to see some pictures.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Jan 6, 2008)

We were there on Thanksgiving week. We had a great time as you can read in the review I posted. If you have any specific questions feel free to send a PM.

Abaco-Bob
49 days left
on 'The Far Side'


----------



## silvib (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks both, I'll check out your reviews.


----------



## JonP (Jan 7, 2008)

silvib said:


> Has anyone stayed here?  I lived there for almost 30 years but it wasn't complete when we left to come to the US - it looks very nice on the II site.



Fantastic!


----------



## msquare (Jan 10, 2008)

I posted a review on TA as well:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g580302-d229494-r8429015-Marriott_Son_Antem_Golf_Resort_Spa-Lluchmayor_Majorca_Balearic_Islands.html


----------



## silvib (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## artlover (Jan 19, 2008)

We stayed at Cali Pi but checked out the Marriott while there.  I'm glad we stayed where we did because the Cali Pi has a beach and is on the coast and the Marriott is in the middle of nowhere inland.  Just my opinion.


----------



## silvib (Jan 19, 2008)

You're quite right, it is in the middle of nowhere - but when we go there, it's a mixture of catching up with old friends and acquaintances & relax & golf, so it's location is fine.  I'm sure someone going just for a regular vacation could find it a bit of a drag from the beaches, whilst they're not far away, it's not the same as staying right on the beach.  Thanks for the input.


----------

